# Tourentips Rund um den Irrsee/Mondsee



## Freakozead (28. März 2011)

Hey Leute
Ich werde im Sommer mit meinen Eltern und meinem kleinen Bruder in Zell am Moos, liegt am Irrsee, nähe mondsee, und möchte die Alpen dort ein wenig nutzen, um ein bisschen anspruchsvoll zu bike, da ich verständlicherweise nicht immer gerne mit meinem kleinen bruder und meinen Eltern auf breiten wegen rollen will...
Da ich schon relativ gut biken kann, kann es ruhig bis S4 gehen, S5 sollte vermieden werden... 
Auch über Tourentipps, die man mit einem 12-jährigen fahren kann, freue ich mich...
Grüße, Freakozead


----------



## Deleted 159632 (29. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin aus der Gegend. Touren gibts da einige, aber im Bereich S4 ist nicht viel. Da müsstets du schon wieder etwas weiter weg fahren. Von den Tourenmöglichkeiten gibt es den Mondseeberg, eine Runde um den Schafberg, eventuell noch die Leonsbergalm und auch das Zwölferhorn ist nicht weit weg. Aber das sind alles Touren mit leichteren Trails.

Wenn du willst kann ich dir dazu die Kartenausschnitte, Overlays oder auch gpx Dateien schicken.

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncletoby (29. März 2011)

Hallo,

Ich kann nur das bestätigen was Andi geschrieben hat. Ich wohne in der Gegend (Wolfgangsee Fuschlsee)und gibt es viele viele Möglichkeiten mit dem Bike auszufahren. Du kannst die Dachsteinrunde  in mehreren Schwierigkeitstufen fahren, die Osterhornrunde ist auch sehr schön! Noch ein Tipp ist die Watzmann Hochkönigrunde! 

Wünsche dir und deiner Familie einen schönen Sommerurlaub

Gruß


----------



## Freakozead (30. März 2011)

erstmal vielen Dank an beide 
@ Andi: kannst du mir einfach ne Wanderkarte empfehlen? und dann Eckpunkte angeben, über die ich fahren kann??? das würde mir glaube ich am meisten helfen^^
@toby: Die runden werde ich mir mal zu gemühte führen, und dann mal sehen, was ich so fahren werde...
Vielen Dank nochmal an beide und Grüße, 
Freakozead


----------



## Freakozead (30. März 2011)

@ Toby: da is nur eine tagestour dabei^^ ich suche tagestouren bis Max 80km und 3500HM^^ nich irgendwelche 10-tagestouren^^
aber trotzdem danke


----------



## uncletoby (31. März 2011)

Hallo

Karten fÃ¼r die [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Salzkammergut-Mountainbiking-Mit-MTB-Dachsteinrunde/dp/3705609173/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1301554244&sr=1-1"]Tagestouren[/ame] findest du in den Ã¶rtlichen Tourismusinformationen des Salzkammergut und Mondseeland.  Kostet ca. â¬ 11,-- bis â¬ 13,--.

GruÃ


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. März 2011)

Wieso holst dir nicht einfach die Kompasskarte im Buchladen deines Vertrauens vom Mondsee? Die kosten nur 7,95 EUR. Damit solltest du einigermaßen planen können.


----------



## roliK (31. März 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wieso holst dir nicht einfach die Kompasskarte im Buchladen deines Vertrauens vom Mondsee? Die kosten nur 7,95 EUR. Damit solltest du einigermaßen planen können.


Das wäre wohl am besten. Da finden sich dann auch diverse Wanderwege, die Schwierigkeiten von S4 und darüber bieten (Höllengebirge, Osterhorngruppe, Schafberg usw.). Ich für meinen Teil möchte da allerdings nicht mit dem Radl runter.


----------



## Freakozead (1. April 2011)

@pfadfinderin: Jo ich denke so werde ich es machen...
@rolik: naja S4 is schon derbe hart, aber machbar und alles was dich nicht tötet, das macht dich härter 
Aber erstmal danke an Alle für die Locationtipps, ich freue mich weiter über hinweise, und über mitfahrangebote, falls wer in der woche vom 18.-24.Juli noch nichts vorhat, würde ich mich über mitfahrer freuen, sollten aber S3 halbwegs sicher fahren können... man könnte sich dann ja mal für ne Tagestour treffen
Grüße, der Freako


----------



## uncletoby (1. April 2011)

*TIPP!*

Vergiss nicht auch die Karte vom Salzkammergut mit zu kaufen!
Auch der Mondsee gehört zum Salzkammergut! Wie oben angeführt!

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 159632 (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

also die Kompasskarten wären die mit der Nummer 17 und 18. Eckpunkte zum fahren sind: Zwölferhorn, Eisenaueralm, Leonsbergalm, Eibensee, Hochplettspitz,....
Du kannst auch da http://www.alpintouren.com/de/touren/mountainbike/tourbeschreibung/tourdaten_17781.htmlda mal nachschauen.

Viel Spass auf jeden Fall.

PS: Ich probiere morgen eine Tour direkt am Irrsee, wenn die was kann geb ich dir noch bescheid.

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncletoby (2. April 2011)

hallo, 
Bitte meide die Touren rund um den Eibensee. Dort verrichtet ein verrückter Jäger die Revierkontrolle. Mein Kollege hat mir nichts gutes berichtet!


----------



## Freakozead (2. April 2011)

dann werde ich den eibsee wohl oder übel mieden
und die Kompasskarten werde ich mir mal zulegen demnächst...
Grüße


----------



## rzOne20 (2. April 2011)

S4 ? bist dir sicher: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s4

aber egal, vielleicht wäre der downhill vom feuerkogel etwas für dich. ist zwar ca 40 km weit weg, aber da kannst du gemütlich einrollen, einen lässigen downhill fahren und dann noch gemütlich ausrollen auf deiner 80km/3500hm tour.


----------



## Freakozead (3. April 2011)

@ one: naja wie gesagt, also S3 kann ich definitiv fahren, und S4 musste ich letztes mal meistens schieben, bin aber deutlich besser geworden seit dem(komme S3 sicherer als damals runter) und hab auch bessere Bremsen, größere Scheiben(vorher 185/185 jetzt 203/203) und ne neue Gabel  sollte also deutlich besser gehn als letzte Saison
Wie hart ist der Downhill da? weil ich nehm nur mein Hardtail mit... Downhiller wird zu heftig, wenn ich touren fahren will...
Grüße, Freakozead


----------



## Freakozead (3. April 2011)

> S4 ? bist dir sicher: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s4


Also die Angabe, dass nur extremfahrer und ausnahmebiker S4 fahren können halte ich für übertrieben... weil ich sehe mich vllt als extremfahrer im Anfangsstadium, jedoch nicht als Ausnahmebiker^^ da kenn ich doch leute, die noch mal besser fahren...


----------



## Freakozead (3. April 2011)

ich hab mir mal deine Adresse genauer angeschaut, und muss sagen, dass die angaben ein wenig von den angaben abweichen, die ich erhalten habe, was man unter S3, S4, S2 und so versteht... nach der Skala, die auf deiner Internetadresse beschrieben ist, würde ich S2 ohne Probleme schaffen und S3 wär ne herausforderung, aber machbar, mit dem Rad, was ich in der Woche dabeihab... für S4 bräuchte ich dann doch den Dh´ler^^
Nach der Skala, nach der ich mich bis jetzt gerichtet hab, wäre S4 ungefähr zwischen S4 und S3 bei "deiner" skala(eher richtung S3)
Grüße, Freako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 159632 (7. April 2011)

Hallo,

bin noch ausständig wie die Tour am Irrsee war. Bin den Kolomansberg rauf gefahren bis zur Kirche. Leider darfst da eigentlich nirgends fahren. Aber der Trail Richtung Mondsee runter ist echt super. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Zumindest, wenn es trocken ist.



Freakozead schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass du bis S4 mit dem Hardtail fahren willst, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
> 
> Andi


----------



## Freakozead (8. April 2011)

@ Andi: Nein S4 schaffe ich mit dem Hardtail definitiv nicht... da muss ich mein DH´ler fahren, sonst bin ich da hoffnungslos verloren    
Aber S3 schaffe ich mit dem Hardtail  
von wo bist du deine Tour gestartet? Am irrsee, und wenn ja, wo ungefähr, nich, dass ich dann erst nen halben Tag suche
MfG, Freako


----------



## Deleted 159632 (13. April 2011)

Hallo Freako,

bin vom Nordufer des Irrsee in Richtung der Ortschaft Gegend (heißt wirklich so) gefahren und dann über den Buckel des Kolomannsberg bis zum Kolomannsberg (Kirche St. Kolomann, Radarkugeln zur Luftraumüberwachung). Von dort geht eine asphaltierte Strasse weg, der folgst du ganz kurz. Dann geht gleich ein Wanderweg in den Wald nach Mondsee (durch die Ortschaft Leiten). Wennst immer den Schildern folgst kannst dich gar nicht verfahren. Ist aber nur zu fahren, wenn es trocken ist!! Und aufpassen am Kolomannsberg, teilweise Fahrverbot.

Andi


----------



## Room3 (13. April 2016)

Bin beim stöbern gerade auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen.

Kennt zufällig jemand den Weg 19 von der Eisenaueralm runter zum Mondsee und kann mir was zu dessen Beschaffenheit sagen?


----------



## Hofbiker (13. April 2016)

Ja, denn kenne ich. Der erste Teil ist teilweise gut fahrbar, du musst das Bike über eine Eisenstiege und Brücke tragen. Danach kannst du über den Weg hinauf zum Güterweg fahren. Der zweite Teil, da gibt's was besseres als diesen verbockten und ausgespülten Weg. Tragen und plagen.

Es gibt hier noch einige gute Trails, die bleiben den Insidern vorbehalten.


----------



## Room3 (14. April 2016)

Hey Hofbiker, 

Du scheinst ja aus der Ecke zu kommen. 
Vielleicht hast ja an anderen Tipp für mich. Wollten im Mai eine 2-Tagestour im Seengebiet machen.
1000-1500hm und ca. 40-60km pro Tag technisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll da "Anfänger" dabei sind.
Am besten auf na schönen Hütte übernachten.
Die erste Idee war mit dem Auto nach Hintersee und dann Zwölferhorn, St. Gilgen, Scharfling, und dann auf da Buchberghütte übernachten.
Am zweiten Tag über Unterach (hier such ich noch an guten Weg runter will ja nicht zwingend den gleichen wie hoch wieder runter), Burgau, Schwarzensee, Strobl, Breitenberg, Spitzeck wieder zurück nach Hintersee.

Das sah mir so nach einer sinnvollen Route aus um Seen und Berge auf 2-Tage zu kombinieren.!?


----------



## Hofbiker (14. April 2016)

ja, bei dieser Tour könntest du einiges verbessern!
Warum Hintersee als Startort?


----------



## Room3 (14. April 2016)

Hintersee war reiner Zufall, hab von da die Tour aufs Zwölferhorn gefunden die sah recht nett aus. Sonst hab ich leider nicht viel gefunden was reizvoll aussah und eben mim Mond- und/oder Attersee kombinierbar war.

Grunsätzlich ist uns aber ziemlich egal wo wir starten. Wir kommen aus Traunstein (Chiemsee) entweder mit dem Auto oder Zug. Sind da recht flexibel.


----------



## Hofbiker (14. April 2016)

Hintersee ist geographisch teilweise ein guter Stützpunkt, aber für diese Tour nicht ideal.


----------



## Pakalolo (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
hab vor in den bayerischen Pfingstferien ein wenig am Mondsee zu campen und wollte auch gerne mein Bike mitnehmen. Gibts denn da auch Trails, die nicht den Insidern vorbehalten sind? Skills sind schon einigermaßen vorhanden, allerdings wenig Zeit, da ich mit der Familie da bin.
Staartpunkt wäre hier:
http://www.campmondsee.at/de/
Gefunden hab ich bislang das:
http://mountainbike.at/die-flowtrails-vom-mondseeberg/

Ist aber auch nicht so super aussagekräftig, wenngleich trotzdem hilfreich. Bin auch gerne für Tipps dankbar, wo ich nachschauen kann oder freue mich auch über Nachrichten via PN.
Danke.

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (10. Mai 2016)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab vor in den bayerischen Pfingstferien ein wenig am Mondsee zu campen und wollte auch gerne mein Bike mitnehmen. Gibts denn da auch Trails, die nicht den Insidern vorbehalten sind? Skills sind schon einigermaßen vorhanden, allerdings wenig Zeit, da ich mit der Familie da bin.
> Staartpunkt wäre hier:
> http://www.campmondsee.at/de/
> ...


Was möchtest du denn für HM  und KM Leistungen machen?


----------



## Pakalolo (10. Mai 2016)

Würde gern so ca 3h fahren, 800-1000hm und 30 km fahren. Das wären so Eckpunkte, darf weniger sein. Schwerpunkt wären eher schöne Singletrails bis S3, also ruhig ein wenig technisch, brauche aber keine Mutproben mit "do or die" Aktionen im Familienurlaub. Genauso gerne mag ich aber flowige und einfache Abfahrten, solange sie nicht zu 80% auf Schotterautobahnen oder Teerstraßen verlaufen.
Danke!


----------



## Hofbiker (10. Mai 2016)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Würde gern so ca 3h fahren, 800-1000hm und 30 km fahren. Das wären so Eckpunkte, darf weniger sein. Schwerpunkt wären eher schöne Singletrails bis S3, also ruhig ein wenig technisch, brauche aber keine Mutproben mit "do or die" Aktionen im Familienurlaub. Genauso gerne mag ich aber flowige und einfache Abfahrten, solange sie nicht zu 80% auf Schotterautobahnen oder Teerstraßen verlaufen.
> Danke!


Ich kann dir mit 2 schönen Trails was anbieten. Fahrzeit ca 3,1/2 Stunden und 45 Kilometer und ca. 1.000HM
Wurde erst vor kurzem von Room3 gefahren.


----------



## roliK (10. Mai 2016)

@Hofbiker: würde mich auch interessieren, gern auch per PM.


----------



## Room3 (11. Mai 2016)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich kann dir mit 2 schönen Trails was anbieten. Fahrzeit ca 3,1/2 Stunden und 45 Kilometer und ca. 1.000HM
> Wurde erst vor kurzem von Room3 gefahren.



Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Mai 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> @Hofbiker: würde mich auch interessieren, gern auch per PM.


+1 per PM

bin anfang Juli 2 Wochen in Weyregg, habt ihr da was ohne anfahrt mit Auto
ca 3-5h fahren, 1000-1500hm und 30-40 km plus ggf 10km Anfahrt möglichst auf wenig/nicht befahrenen Straßen

bin leider etwas verwöhnt, da hier das Harzvorland-Trailvergnügen bereits 500m vor der Haustür liegt


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Mai 2016)

Weyregg ist lt. deinen Angaben zu weit weg


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Mai 2016)

egal, Trails / Pädken find  ich auch nach Karte 
ist die Kompass Wanderkarte aktuelle? gibts bessere alternativen?


----------



## schillkroete (27. August 2018)

Hallo,
kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, welcher der Wege im angehängten Bild auf dieser Seite http://mountainbike.at/die-flowtrails-vom-mondseeberg/#comment-1700
als "Moonlaketrail" und welcher als "Landauertrail" bezeichnet werden? Ich vermute dass der rote der Landauer ist, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

